# White worms hanging from anus



## Livinnfishin (Mar 5, 2014)

Yesterday I noticed a white worm hanging from several of my bettas anus. They were 1-3mm long. I didn't see them until I let each betta flare at each other. Just for a stretch. Shortly after they started pooping and out come this white worm. I thought it was poop first but normally they poop brown. Minute or so later the worm disappeared. I look at one betta who still had it out and oh my goodness I saw it slowly go back inside my bettas anus!!! Freaking out guys!

Help please, thanks in advance!


----------



## Livinnfishin (Mar 5, 2014)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 1 and 2 gallon containers
What temperature is your tank? Varies from 78-82
Does your tank have a filter? No
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Live blackworms only
How often do you feed your betta fish? Once a day, morning before work. 3-4 worms only

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Every 3-4 days
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50-75%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? None just Seachem Prime and exchange IAL if old one is bad

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: close to zero
Nitrite: close to zero
Nitrate: close to zero 
pH: 6.4
Hardness: 
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? None
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? None
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Today
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No. Don't know where to start. 
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No 
How old is your fish (approximately). 9 months


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

It sounds like internal parasites. I have never treated for this or seen it so a little unsure what to advise. Here is the info below on it from this site. I also think if I remember correctly garlic soaked pellets can help. But with how yours sounds I think you might need to hit it with something stronger.

Internal Parasites
•Symptoms: Betta is losing weight but eating normally and acting lethargic. 
He/she might dart or rub against decor.
•Treatment: These can be hard to fight and can get confused with the fatal disease Tuberculosis. Perform daily 100% water changes (if possible, for larger aquariums change 3/4). Make sure you carefully clean the gravel to remove eggs/larva. Aq.Salt does not seem to be affective against internal parasites. I find combining ES with an anti-parasite med is best. Treat with 1-2tsp/gal Epsom Salt combined with either Jungle’s Anti-Parasite Pellets, Jungle’s Parasite Clear Fizz tabs or API General Cure. PP is also effective against internal parasites.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

My girl had internal parasites before. I used the Epsom Salt combined with Jungle’s Anti-Parasite Pellets method and she's fine now. This happened probably about 5-6 monts ago? She was pooping white and acting less active and such. Epsom Salt with Jungle's really did work. good luck!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

It sounds like *camallanus worms*. Click here to see a photo of them.

There are two parts to the treatment:
1) Use an antiparasitical medication such as *fenbendazole, levamisole, or praziquantel.* Levamisole is supposedly the most effective treatment. (It can be hard to find though. Some people said it's available as a bird dewormer.)
2) Do FREQUENT 100% water changes. 

Medications usually don't kill the parasite, they simply paralyze it. Once it's paralyzed, it can't "hold onto" the fish anymore, and gets pushed out when the fish poops. Therefore, frequent water changes are required in order to remove it from the tank.


----------

